# Regular Season Game 60 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Cleveland Cavaliers



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*THE RETURN*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I can feel the excitement through the computer that everyone feels for Yao's return.


This is going to be good.

The best centre and shooting guard in the league playing in tandem


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

*win*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*GO ROCKETS!* Do TX proud!

Been waiting for Yao's return for TOOOOOOO long!

...... is JVG "easing" Yao back, or is he going to run the offense already?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(36-23)/(34-25)*

When/Where:
*Monday, March 5, 6:00 p.m.*
*Quicken Loans Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Hughes / Pavlovic / James / Gooden / Ilgauskas*



*PREVIEW

The slumping Houston Rockets are about to receive a big lift.

Yao Ming is expected to return to the lineup for the first time since December when the Rockets visit the Cleveland Cavaliers on Monday.

Yao had been enjoying the finest season of his five-year career, averaging 25.9 points and 9.4 rebounds per game, before breaking his right leg Dec. 23 in the first quarter of a loss to the Los Angeles Clippers.

The 7-foot-6 center, who has missed 32 games since the injury, was cleared to play by the Rockets' team doctors and moved to the active roster Sunday. However, Yao is unsure how long it will take him to return to full speed.

"The knee is very important for a basketball player and I don't know if it's going to bother me in a live game," Yao told the team's official Web site after returning to practice on Thursday. "Practice and a game are still different."

The Rockets (36-23) are in fifth place in the Western Conference and have gone 20-12 without their star center, but Yao's return could be coming at the perfect time. Houston has dropped three of its last four games, including an embarrassing 97-74 loss to San Antonio on Saturday in which the Rockets shot 38.5 percent from the floor and committed 19 turnovers that led to 27 points for the Spurs.

"For us to turn the ball over 10 times in the first quarter, that just says it all right there,'' said Rockets guard Tracy McGrady, who scored all of his team-high 21 points in the first half.

McGrady had a season-low seven points in just 11 minutes when these teams met in Houston on Dec. 2, and had to leave the game with a mild concussion after getting hit in the face by teammate Dikembe Mutombo's elbow in the first quarter.

Yao helped carry the team from there, though, scoring 24 points and blocking four shots in Houston's 81-63 victory. The offensive output was a season low for the Cavaliers, who also shot a season-worst 28.2 percent from the floor.

Cleveland (34-25) star LeBron James had 21 points - six below his 27.0 season average - on just 7-for-22 shooting in that contest, continuing his struggles against the Rockets. In seven career games versus Houston, James is averaging 19.9 points - his lowest mark against any opponent.

While James has struggled to find his shooting touch against the Rockets, McGrady has topped the 30-point mark in six of his seven meetings with the Cavs star, averaging 31.1 points in those games. Houston has won six of its last seven matchups with Cleveland, including three straight visits to Quicken Loans Arena.

James averaged 17.3 points, 4.3 rebounds and 4.3 assists in those home losses, but may be ready for a better performance.

Following a rough stretch of games leading up to the All-Star break during which he appeared tired, James has been playing with a renewed confidence and swagger of late.

James scored 36 points Saturday, making 15 of 17 free throws to exceed the 30-point mark for the third straight game in Cleveland's 120-97 rout of Toronto. The victory was the second for the Cavs in three contests.

"I've got to get to the rim, and I've got to go up there and make my free throws,'' said James, who entered Saturday making just 67.5 percent of his foul shots. "I did that tonight and I'm going to continue to do that.''

The three-time All-Star is averaging 33.6 points on 53.8 percent shooting in his last seven games after averaging just 19.6 points on 40.3 percent from the field in the previous seven contests.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait to watch this game. Go Rockets!! :clap:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats hot


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i would like to thank yao for coming back after the 2 games i was actually able to watch live


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry PO!

How much do I love seeing that cheesy grin back in the starting lineup! 

This is going to be a tough one, the Cavs are actually playing some good ball. Should be a blast to watch. Where's DTM... I wanna spend some money!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's about to start! :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome back, Yao!

I'm rooting for the Roxs like always, let's go Houston!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

eric snow comes in & makes alston look silly...Glad to see the BIG MAN back, looks alittle slow. I'm sure he will be just fine...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

they (cavs) are hanging all over him...shooting touch is still nice


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

26-22 Rock....TO cavs


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao looks good?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

can't catch a break with the refs or the rim


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Yao looks good?


good enough for my eyes, but in 3 games...it will be greatness!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

8-0 run by the cavs...TO Rockets


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am "watching" the game on CBS Sportsline... Unfortunately, some of us don't get HOU broadcasts.

Seriously though, he's 1-8 right now. Stats wise, it's not all that. On TV, I am sure he's a little rusty, but does he seem bothered by his knee?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes for the people who are watching the game

How is he looking?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

32-36 Cavs 

Kurt has some energy


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If I had to sum it up...I'd say he looking like his rookie year. I think everyone is watching instead of focusing on the game

Tmac has a limp also, but he seems to fighting through it


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cavs with 9 steals already?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

4 quick one's by the Cavs....another TO by the Rockets


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow...... Houston needs to come out ON FIRE.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

alston takes some of lebron's Nike $...lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Cavs with 9 steals already?


9?! wow...5 were just giving away by the Rockets

Tmac's play sums it up....he goes, so go the rockets. That will change once Yao comes along & we should be running right just in time for the playoff's


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I hope these young cats (cavs) hold a lead like the Rockets


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Houston, I think we have a heartbeat....Rock down 8 58-50


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao and Tracy combined 5-27... we're pretty much guaranteed NOT to win when this happens

I know, first game back, the team has to feel itself again... but c'mon!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

gotta give it to LeBron, he's simply playing great tonight, and has been for the past little while. T-Mac trying to take over but his shots still arent' falling.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

68-57 Cavs...$(*& is ugly...Both the "Stars" on the bench. Tmac favoring the left calf muscle..ugh

We got 20+ games to turn this into something championship-like....cross your fingers


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> 68-57 Cavs...$(*& is ugly...Both the "Stars" on the bench. Tmac favoring the left calf muscle..ugh
> 
> We got 20+ games to turn this into something championship-like....cross your fingers


should've known T-Mac's not at 100% either...

Yao, if you're out there, listening... GET US THE ****ING WIN!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the way Lebron just hollered at "spongbob" (I don't know his name) you would think they like don't like each other very much. I guess even NBA guys don't like some co-worker's


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> the way Lebron just hollered at "spongbob" (I don't know his name) you would think they like don't like each other very much. I guess even NBA guys don't like some co-worker's


Varejao?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> the way Lebron just hollered at "spongbob" (I don't know his name) you would think they like don't like each other very much. I guess even NBA guys don't like some co-worker's


I think Lebron called the rebound when it was up in the air and Andy didn't hear him. Miscommunication but it resulted in a turnover. :sad:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rock taking steps foward & backwards...Tech by Brown, thanks


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Matt Bullard, just called Lebron selfish for taking it solo on a 2 on 1 break


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we need STOPS. LeBron's great and all but we shot outselves out of this game. Tracy and Yao needs to make things work out there.

Yao slowly establishing his dominance again...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't know, Kurt might be the man...Rock down 9, Yao moving rrrreeaalll nice. They just might be able to do something...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

nice to see Kirk earning his PT again. His hustle makes him a better sidekick to the Big 2 than Bonzi.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Matt Bullard, just called Lebron selfish for taking it solo on a 2 on 1 break


Wow, Lebron's just a lightning rod for criticism.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

down 6 with under 4 to go... c'mon guys, we need to gut out this road win...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

84-80 Cavs..Tmac taking those bad pull-up 3's that are not doing it...good block on the Hayes cut by Z, it was a sure 2....Yao out w/ 16pt in 26 mins (that what I expected)
2:35 left...we can still get this


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh God, I hope Yao's not hurt again. ****.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****, down 6 again after Yao's TO....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

there was a raping @ the Cavs/Rockets game, the victim was Yao Ming...Ballgame


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think he's ok. He just landed kind of hard. I don't think it was his leg.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

It took 6 off rbs, but Tmac got the 3...Cavs call TO....30 secs


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

There's still time to win this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

one stop, pllllleaase...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> ****, down 6 again after Yao's TO....


Yao got ****ing tackled and no call


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

its over... oh well, first game back, everyone looks rusty, its expected.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

down 4 w/ 8.8 & the ball....what are the chances????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Ballgame...Tmac was hit on the hand, but in all honesty, Rockets had a nice run going @ the end of the 3rd, but they let the Cavs get it back to 10...they could have ran the 4th off that one run & probably pull this one off ez...no sweat, Big Man is back...*WE GO FROM HERE!*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game fellas. It's good to see Yao and TMac out on the court together again.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Good game fellas. It's good to see Yao and TMac out on the court together again.


great game for Lebron, could've had a triple double if he'd passed the ball more a lil' in the 4th. Can't blame him though, I wouldn't trust my teammates either looking at that roster :sour:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rockets lost but it's ok. It's good to see Yao and T-Mac back on the court together. Yao played well today.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Big Man is back...


When Yao was tackled down hard by that mother****er I really wanted to choke him :mad2:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Why is it that Tmac can never shoot well with Yao on the floor?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao got ****ing tackled and no call


:curse: What the **** was that ****!!! I could kill that mutha****a Z FOR THAT!:devil: TRYING TO TAKE OUT YAO...WHERE YOU AT ***** DON'T BRING YO *** TO H-TOWN DAWG, OR ELSE YOU GON GIT SMOKED FOOL:rocket: 

I DON'T PLAY. . ." HUEY...Boondocks':wordyo:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy crap 10-32 :no:

I hope this isnt going to last long


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4604486.html



> "Actually, in the first three quarters, I'm not surprised by that," Yao said. "In the fourth quarter, it was a little bit better. But I'm just not up to it all. I felt the team played with high energy in the fourth quarter and I could feel the energy of my teammates. <b>I can't wait for the next game.</b>"


neither can we Yao, neither can we


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/4604486.html
> 
> 
> 
> neither can we Yao, neither can we


LOL great quote we wait in anticipation.

Esp the Nets game can you imagine Yao against the Nets so called "front court"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> LOL great quote we wait in anticipation.
> 
> Esp the Nets game can you imagine Yao against the Nets so called "front court"


lol.... especially considering the nets have to get through dallas first!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt9So1GpsPs

Yao getting tackled


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao should stomp the hell outta big Z next time


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's because Z got all ball first. After a strip like that, they always let a play continue, even if there is contact afterwards. Especially after Z is falling backwards and Yao is the one that ran into him. Z fell backwards after the strip and Yao fell over him. It was a good no call. 

But I do agree with your premise that, in general, Yao does not get enough respect from the officials. We've had that same problem all year (believe it or not) with Lebron. It took Mike Brown going on a huge rant after a game a few weeks ago to finally get Lebron some respect from the officials. Maybe JVG needs to go on a similar rant (although last time it cost him like 500k, so he's probably hesitant). 

In this particular case though, it was a good no call. Z didn't wrap him up, he just fell backwards after the strip. And watch it closely again, after the strip, he pulls his arms in so he doesn't "tackle" Yao. Yao tripped over him because he was a little bit out of control too.

No offense, but the commentary on that youtube video was incredibly biased. They acted like Z wrapped his arms around Yao and took him down, when Yao just tripped over Z who was falling backwards. But I guess that's the way most home announcers are. Fred McLeod is that same way (I wish they'd bring back Reghi). Just watch the video again, and it's pretty clear that Z stripped the ball, and then pulled his arms in to avoid contact. It would have been called a foul if that ball hadn't successfully been stripped. 

Why should Yao stomp the hell outta Z? Yao and Z are just about the two nicest people in the league. They would never intentionally hurt anyone, and they're both very good basketball players. I know you probably weren't completely serious, but come on now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, still in my 2 week bubble of not watching games. I saw the score and was peved that we lost but, not as stressed as most of you guys right now.

I posted this in another thread. We really need to put a few three and four game winning streaks together over the next month.

Sorry for all the suffering right now. Everyone just need to :chill: and take a breath.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Brandname said:


> *It's because Z got all ball first. After a strip like that, they always let a play continue, even if there is contact afterwards. Especially after Z is falling backwards and Yao is the one that ran into him. Z fell backwards after the strip and Yao fell over him. It was a good no call. *
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It would be one thing if Z played like this night in & night out....all of a sudden, he's going to the floor for a steal? yeah right! Homecooking & nothing else


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> It would be one thing if Z played like this night in & night out....all of a sudden, he's going to the floor for a steal? yeah right! Homecooking & nothing else


Z goes to the floor for steals all the time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well from watching the game in the 2nd Q, I noticed Tmac had a horrible shooting night. Besides shooting 10/32 or whatever, in the 2nd Q his shots were all over the goal. I mean banging off the backboard only, and just horrible releasing. It was really ugly.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao didn't leave good comeback impression in this game, did he? I am sure he is still the impact player in this league. It is maybe unfair for him to come back and be as productive as before. I really think he should come back later. I hope next game will be better.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Brandname said:


> No offense, but the commentary on that youtube video was incredibly biased.



Yes it was, but seeing a player who has worked so hard to come back take a fall like that in his first game... Bill and Bull were in panic mode. All of the Rocket fandom held their breath until Yao was up and walking again.



Brandname said:


> Just watch the video again, and it's pretty clear that Z stripped the ball, and then pulled his arms in to avoid contact. It would have been called a foul if that ball hadn't successfully been stripped.
> 
> Why should Yao stomp the hell outta Z? Yao and Z are just about the two nicest people in the league. They would never intentionally hurt anyone, and they're both very good basketball players. I know you probably weren't completely serious, but come on now.


I think though the ball squeaked out there was contact before it did. I agree that he didn't do it on purpose. There is a good picture of yao on the ground and in the background you see Z turned around looking at Yao like "Crap I hope he's okay." While Labron is getting ready to go up for the alleyoop.

My problem is in a close game like that the refs can't swallow their whistles on one end and then call a bogus foul on the other end. Then there is the clock thing. What was going on with that? Jump ball and the Cavs get half the remaining time on the clock to get a shot. Exactly how is that fair?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Yes it was, but seeing a player who has worked so hard to come back take a fall like that in his first game... Bill and Bull were in panic mode. All of the Rocket fandom held their breath until Yao was up and walking again.


Not just Rockets fans. I was holding my breath, too. Yao's one of my favorite players and a perennial nice guy. I want to see him on the court for the rest of the season.



> I think though the ball squeaked out there was contact before it did. I agree that he didn't do it on purpose. There is a good picture of yao on the ground and in the background you see Z turned around looking at Yao like "Crap I hope he's okay." While Labron is getting ready to go up for the alleyoop.
> 
> My problem is in a close game like that the refs can't swallow their whistles on one end and then call a bogus foul on the other end. Then there is the clock thing. What was going on with that? Jump ball and the Cavs get half the remaining time on the clock to get a shot. Exactly how is that fair?


Like I've been saying on the Cavs board (we've had a Houston fan or two complaining about the refs there), I do think that there were a few bad calls on both sides of the ball last night. It kinda confirms my feeling that the refs are in general incompetent. 

As far as the foul on Hughes on the other end, I don't know about the Houston broadcast, but on the Cavs broadcast they replayed the foul from the court level opposite baseline camera, and it was a pretty egregious foul. I admit it didn't look like it at first, and I was kinda skeptical when they called it at first. The Cavs announcers said the same thing, but they replayed it and it was just one of those that the refs couldn't overlook. It really was a grab of his arm, and it completely took his arm off the ball. But you had to see the right angle to tell. 

The clock thing was a bit of a mystery. What happened was that the refs convened after the jump ball was called to determine how much time to put on the clock. The clock ended up with 2 seconds left, but the whistle was blown before that. Now personally, I thought there should have been 3-4 seconds on the clock, but the refs decided on 5. 

I don't have as much of an issue with that, as long as they told the Rockets. The way that the Rockets responded, it sounded like they didn't know how much time was left on the shot clock. I would think that it would be the players' responsibility to check the clock before the jump. But the refs should make sure that the clocks are set right and showing the right time. I don't know whether this was the case or not. 

In any case, we Cavs fans were frustrated with calls and no-calls throughout the night, too. So I think that officiating is in general not very good, especially this year. It's just that we felt the Cavs played very good defense last night and earned a tough victory. There were several Houston fans that claimed the game was given away and it was all the refs fault and whatnot, and we feel shortchanged by it. I thought Sasha and Z played excellent defense against your stars, and Yao and TMac were just having really off-shooting nights as well. The assertion that the Cavs didn't earn the victory just rubs some of us the wrong way.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> It's because Z got all ball first. After a strip like that, they always let a play continue, even if there is contact afterwards. Especially after Z is falling backwards and Yao is the one that ran into him. Z fell backwards after the strip and Yao fell over him. It was a good no call.
> 
> But I do agree with your premise that, in general, Yao does not get enough respect from the officials. We've had that same problem all year (believe it or not) with Lebron. It took Mike Brown going on a huge rant after a game a few weeks ago to finally get Lebron some respect from the officials. Maybe JVG needs to go on a similar rant (although last time it cost him like 500k, so he's probably hesitant).
> 
> ...


Its alright Brandname, you can stop defending Z's actions. Even CM's gotta hate and be a homer sometimes, NO ONE TOUCHED YAO!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Its alright Brandname, you can stop defending Z's actions. Even CM's gotta hate and be a homer sometimes, NO ONE TOUCHED YAO!


Hey man, no worries here. I just gotta stick up for my boys!

Good luck with the rest of the season. I really would like to see the Rockets make some noise in the playoffs. I love Yao, TMac, and Battier.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Brandname said:


> In any case, we Cavs fans were frustrated with calls and no-calls throughout the night, too. So I think that officiating is in general not very good, especially this year. It's just that we felt the Cavs played very good defense last night and earned a tough victory. There were several Houston fans that claimed the game was given away and it was all the refs fault and whatnot, and we feel shortchanged by it. I thought Sasha and Z played excellent defense against your stars, and Yao and TMac were just having really off-shooting nights as well. The assertion that the Cavs didn't earn the victory just rubs some of us the wrong way.


Oh I definately think the Cavs earned it. Regardless of the fouls, called or not, it was a good game. I used to tell my teams when I was coaching that true winners can win the game regardless of how the refs blow the whistle. They didn't always believe it, but I think its the truth. 

I was actually listening to the Cavs broadcast on 1100am (I live in Cincinnati) and watching the Houston stream through chinese television. LOL So I was pretty nuetral broadcast wise during the game. It was also weird because it would happen on the radio and then I could see the play. They only showed one angle on that last Rafer foul on my stream. Even if it was a foul it was a stupid play on Rafer's fault for getting close enough to make it a judgement call.

Z did do a good job on Yao, at least much better than the last time we played (a combination of Yao struggling on his way back and Z just playing good man to man defense). Tmac was just stinking the place up... I don't know why. He was getting open off screens and the ball was just clanging off the iron.

I knew it was bad when I check the box score at one point and realize... Chuck has more points than Tmac ... very very bad!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I just wanted to stop by to say that I watched the end of the game on TiVo again, and I think I was wrong about the Hughes foul at the end of the game. The play I was describing earlier was not the play you guys were talking about.

On that play, it looks like Rafer got all ball, and the wrong call was made. You guys were right.

Also, they made the right call on the shot clock reset to 5 seconds. But if you let the Z on Yao play go, you have to let the Rafer play go. That should have been a shot clock violation, and you guys should have had the ball with 9 seconds left down by 3.

So take it for what it's worth. I just wanted to stop by to let you know I was wrong about the Hughes foul.

Good luck again with the rest of the season fellas.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

no worries man. I wins a win and a loss is a loss. I should be used to the bad reff by now. Yao has been with us i think 4 or 5 years now and the same stuff happens game after game. Just have to let out a little steam. In my first post in the Cavs secion i said it was a good win. i wasnt trying to take away anything from the Cavs.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

McGrady wasn't being as unselfish and smart as he usually is. He virtually ignored Yao. As did Head and Alston in the second half.

Yao's touch looked bad. 

Cavs announcers were terrible. Officiating even worse.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://nba.sports.tom.com/2007-03-07/0424/86369512_03.html (translatedby Pryuen)



> TITAN: Is your knee okay ? That tripping by Big Z looked like very serious.
> 
> Yao Ming: My knee is okay. *But (I have to clarify) first, it was not that I was bumped; second, I did not stumble. I was straightly pulled down.* My left shoulder and elbow got some bruise but not big deal. At that time, when I fell, in my mind, there was this very clear judgement process. I just thought: "Oh God bless me, please don't let my knees reinjure." Therefore I made sure my knees were the last to fall. The elbow is also very easy to be injured, so I also tried to delay landing the elbow as far as possible. So what remained to be sacrifice is my face and chest....so I landed my face and chest down onto the floor first. I'd rather be shameless (losing my face) than to have to injure my knees/legs again


----------

